# Long or short hair



## boomboom84 (Jan 1, 2014)

Hey just looking for everyone's opinions on wether cujo will be long or short hair. He's working lines and no long hair on mother or fathers side going back 5 generations he is 16 weeks old in these photos taking yesterday

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

boomboom84 said:


> Hey just looking for everyone's opinions on wether cujo will be long or short hair. He's working lines and no long hair on mother or fathers side going back 5 generations he is 16 weeks old in these photos taking yesterday
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Looks like a long hair to me. Ear floofies make it more likely.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

boomboom84 said:


> Hey just looking for everyone's opinions on wether cujo will be long or short hair. He's working lines and no long hair on mother or fathers side going back 5 generations he is 16 weeks old in these photos taking yesterday
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


A very plush or long coat or somewhere in between, nice looking pup.


----------



## robeangyalchen (Aug 11, 2013)

Plush hair for me, His coat looks similar to my GSD ( love the sable, although mine is not). Love the mask  call me biased


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice looking pup. what did your breeder say about his coat?


----------



## boomboom84 (Jan 1, 2014)

Breeder says he will probably be thick stick coat as none of the generations on either side have long coats. I have nothing against long coats at all but I train in ipo and would hopefully try get to ipo3/sch3 and kk1 . Bit nervous has long coat working dogs are not popular at all

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Long stock coat. I'm surprised that your breeder doesn't know that, since at 16 weeks it's very clear, and should have been apparent much, much younger. 

I wouldn't worry about "popularity", longcoats pop up in working line litters all the time. This is mine - Halo: 










At 9 weeks old, right before we got her:










You can already see the longer hair in and around her ears, which is a dead giveaway that she's a coatie. Both her parents are stock coats, but they carry the recessive gene for coats.


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

boomboom84 said:


> Breeder says he will probably be thick stick coat as none of the generations on either side have long coats. I have nothing against long coats at all but I train in ipo and would hopefully try get to ipo3/sch3 and kk1 . Bit nervous has long coat working dogs are not popular at all
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Your pups coat length will have no impact on your goals. Long coats can be shown in the SV system, they have their own class and there is no reason (coat related) you can't achieve your goals.

Nice looking puppy! Good luck with everything! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Long coat. I have sable working line female  She's well on her way towards her IPO titles.









For comparison, this was her at 9ish weeks


And 4 ish months


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

GatorDog said:


> Long coat. I have sable working line female  She's well on her way towards her IPO titles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She also got a VP rating in the puppy show!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## boomboom84 (Jan 1, 2014)

Thank you so much for your replies. What age is your bitch in these photos

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## boomboom84 (Jan 1, 2014)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

boomboom84 said:


> Thank you so much for your replies. What age is your bitch in these photos
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She just turned 1 year old.


----------

